# Mixed Cray and Shrimp Aquarium



## Spotprawn (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum but not new to aquaria.

We moved recently so I had shut down but it's time to get back in the game.

I thought about setting a 100 gal. with some sort of Cherax cray and some shrimp (Caridina or Neocaridina). Lots of places to hide and I'll try and pick one of the more peaceful crays.

Heard of anyone offering Cherax pulcher in Canada? BC if possible?

My question is: Has anyone heard of any problems with shrimp acting as disease vectors for crayfish or vice versa? You often hear about not mixing Cherax with North American crays but I haven't seen any discussion about whether shrimp can be a problem.

Thanks in advance.


----------

